# Colorado Comp. October 9th



## izovire (Sep 8, 2010)

Attention Colorado Cubers:

I am organizing a competition for my store "Puzzle Addictions" and I still need 4 more people to scramble/judge. If you're interested please PM me with your name and email so I can forward it to Tyson. 

Thanks!


----------



## Shortey (Sep 8, 2010)

I'll be there if Cartman, Stan, Kyle and Kenny will be there.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm interested, but I'm in the Boulder area and won't have a ride to Denver. If I can hitch a ride with someone, I'm in.


----------



## izovire (Sep 9, 2010)

Any more volunteers? I need them asap to get the competition going... if you're excited as I am?


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 9, 2010)

Morten said:


> I'll be there if Cartman, Stan, Kyle and Kenny will be there.



Morten, Kenny is dead.


----------



## pjk (Sep 9, 2010)

I'll be there. Just emailed you on the group.


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 9, 2010)

I'll judge/scramble/whatever else we need. I tried to post to the yahoo group twice, but it didn't work. I'll PM you.


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 18, 2010)

Website is up.

http://pjkcubed.com/competitions/denver2010/

Registration is limited to first 35 paying competitors, please no more than one guest per competitor.


----------



## pjk (Sep 19, 2010)

I'll be there. See you there.


----------



## cincyaviation (Sep 19, 2010)

On the website it says "Puzzle Additions"


----------



## pjk (Sep 28, 2010)

For anyone interested in going to this competition, please register ASAP before the spots fill up, and also so we can get a good idea of who plans on coming. Thanks.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm having trouble with the Yahoo group, so I'm posting here- some things came up with school and I'm not going to be able to make it to the competition.


----------



## Tyson (Sep 29, 2010)

If anyone is interested in merchandise, please let me know. I will have some items by Maru, so 3x3's, 4x4's, and maybe some other miscellaneous puzzles.

Lol, wait, this competition is in a puzzle shop. Haha, I'll still have some stuff anyway.


----------



## AJ Blair (Oct 3, 2010)

Hey, Not too many people are signed up for the competition...can someone let me know if it's still going on before I drive an hour and a half up there next week?


----------



## pjk (Oct 3, 2010)

It is definitely going to happen.


----------

